# 120 gal FW



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)

My 120 Gallon FW turtle/fish tank. DIY Stand, Canopy Hood, Filter









CIY (catch-it-yourself) Fish and turtles

Longear Sunfish









Bluegill









Orangespotted sunfish









River Cooter


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I love longeared sunfish! And your orange spot is nice too


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those pics are great! thanks for sharing!


----------



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Good lookin fish. Fun to catch too!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, love your sunfish and turtles :-D


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Those are some awesome shots to see! I love sunfish!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

what temperature are sunfishes kept at and what food do they eat


----------



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)

piotrkol1 said:


> what temperature are sunfishes kept at and what food do they eat


I cant tell you what is preferred, but mine stay between 70-80F. Cooler water temps will bring out the colors more on the longear.

Sunfish are predator fish, but I got mine to take koi pond pellets. They like Cichlid pellets a little more, and they really like Reptomin. You want to start them out on real food like bloodworms, brine shrimp, or rosys.


----------

